# Nutrition Plan for MARSOC A&S 10 week prep guide



## bcrimz47 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi everyone I know there is a lot posted on here about nutrition and different nutrition plans and I'm sure most of them would work well for this training program but I just wanted to ask to see if anyone has done this program with a specific nutrition plan and how it worked for them. I know it says on the plan to just get a lot of calories basically anyway you can but I want to be able to eat at least somewhat clean and have some structure to getting the recommended calories. Anyone know of any good specific nutrition plans for this training guide?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 14, 2015)

There is a whole Nutrition Forum on here, use the search function...


----------



## bcrimz47 (Oct 14, 2015)

From what I have searched Military Athletes advice is what I'm probably going to go with but I just wanted to hear out guys that have done this program with a specific nutrition plan and got good results.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 14, 2015)

A good balanced diet is going to serve you best, you need each of the macro and micro groups to function properly.  Clean protein, a mix of complex and simple carbs, a mix of animal and vegetable fats, fibers...  complex carbs (fruits,veggies - raw or cooked lightly, raw seeds, raw or lightly processed grains) are good source of fibers and micro nutrients like minerals, vitamins, trace elements.

Don't over eat and don't starve your body for the items you really need... 

I worked with the Ride to Valhalla guys when they stopped by their house and we came up with a rehydration/ recovery/energy mix that's worked well for them on their 2600+ mile ride across America, with daily rides usually in the 60-100 mile range, over mixed terrain including the Cascades and Rockies- it uses V8, cranberry-pomegranate juice, water, raw honey and unsalted nuts - it replaces the electrolytes and trace elements, quick carbs, slow carbs, proteins and oils.  The guys do love their beer and distilled spirits too, and so far they've not had any medical issues related to hydration/recovery.  The items are more important than the proportions, the proportions change with what the body needs or person wants - it's the micro and macro nutrients and water (in different absorbable forms due to juices and water and trapped water in the nuts/honey) that are important.  The first day Zack used the mix, he did a 100 mi ride in 90*+ heat and said he felt better than he did using powdered electrolyte mixes...

Use common sense, and available ingredients - remember  - in the field you have what mother green gives you...  mostly MRE's...


----------

